# where to get custom bits made?



## eloid (Dec 25, 2006)

looking for canadian manufactures that make custom carbid bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi eloid

Not to sure about Canadian but you can give the link below a try 

http://www.toolstoday.com/c-434-custom-router-bits.aspx

http://www.toolstoday.com/c-206-rb.aspx?gclid=CJj5wc-T_YoCFR6AWAodQDz-Jw

BUT do note that you can sometimes use two or more bits to get what you need.  Custom router bits are not cheap,your asking the Mfg. to start from sq.one with new tooling for one to 10 bits.  

Bj


----------



## beagle362 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have had several custom bits made for me in the past. My favorite would have to be Wolf Carbide. They had the fastest delivery time, and were very quick to respond to the e-mails i sent.

Check them out 

Hope this helps


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a add on note 

Very slow web server
You may want to just email them.

Please feel free to contact us with any questions or comments.

General Information:
[email protected]

Price Quotes: (Be sure to include a simple dimensioned sketch)
[email protected]

Order Status:
[email protected]

Wolf Carbide ▼
http://wolfcarbide.com/Home_Page.html

You will also see them on Craigslist
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/tls/299401192.html

Bj 




beagle362 said:


> I have had several custom bits made for me in the past. My favorite would have to be Wolf Carbide. They had the fastest delivery time, and were very quick to respond to the e-mails i sent.
> 
> Check them out
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## beagle362 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have gotten a few custom router bits from different companies. I liked Wolf Carbide the best. They had the fastest delivery time and pretty good prices.

Hope this helps


----------

